# Favorite Pink Lipstick for NC40 Gals?



## Ms.Lulu (Jan 4, 2011)

Since my H bought me Pink Nouveau for Christmas, I am hooked on pink lipsticks! I have always gravitated towards nude colors so I am excited to get more pink lipsticks since PN is my first one. Pink Nouveau has more of a blue undertone so I want something that doesn't have the same undertone. I really want Mac's Lovelorn but it looks wat to similar to PN. I have also been eyeing "Please Me", looks like a gorgeous one but I still can't decide!

  	Any suggestions? I am not looking for a light pink lipstick, more of a medium to brighter lipstick!

  	TIA


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I like pink nouveau and gaga. Mac lovelorn was too sheer for me.


----------

